# Need single-wall 54mm baskets for the Barista Express



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

I just bought a used Barista Express machine second-hand, but the original owner only has the dual-wall filter baskets. These are no good to me, so I can't use the machine until I get hold of some single-wall baskets. I can't seem to find any Sage baskets for sale online though. Do you know where I might be able to pick up the official Sage baskets? Or recommend any other equivalent-quality 54mm baskets that are for sale? Preferably quickly, as I want to play with my new toy









Thanks!


----------



## lmulli (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd give Sage Appliances a bell on 0808 1781650. I was after a couple of extra double baskets for my Dual Boiler and they only wanted £3.99 each + £2.50 P&P which is very reasonable given the quality.


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

Ah, a bargain! Will do, thanks









Their 54mm baskets good quality then? Good to hear. I'd read very positive comments on Sage's 58mm baskets, relative to the likes of VST, but wasn't sure if the smaller baskets for the less expensive machines would be up to the same standards. I'd be interested if anyone had any recommendations for third-party compatible baskets for a comparison.


----------

